# Going to the Doc



## KAGivens (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi all. I have IBS-D and i haven't been to the doc lately because last he told me next he would do another colonoscopy and I am so nervous about the test I don't want to go back. I know I need to do it but it just makes my anxiety worse to think about it. Any suggestions on how to deal with this should I tell him or just load up on immodium prior to the appointment.


----------



## IBSCF (Feb 25, 2005)

I was terribly nervous for my scope.In fact I chickened out of the first appointment but after I had taken the preperation. (How stupid was that?!?)The second time I actually went through with the procedure. I think the anxiety before hand was worse than the procedure. The pre-cleansing is definately the worst part, for me anyway.Yes it's uncomfortable, but a proper specialist can ease any discomfort you have. I don't know about the States, but up here they give you Demerol, and all I can say is Drugs Good!


----------



## Gotta go Sherry (Feb 9, 2005)

I have had two colonoscopies in the last year. I had one by a GI doctor then I changed GI doctors and the new one wanted to do one also. The worst part to me was the prep the night before. I never knew anything about the test. They gave me Demerol, but also gave me Verset (sp?). With that drug you do not remember anything.


----------

